# Should I help the Other Woman SEE THE LIGHT?



## Calling All Angels (Jan 3, 2013)

I've been married for 19 years and have told my husband that I want a divorce last Sept. We still live in the same home and have two children. I want to let my son finish high school and put our house up for sale this summer.

My H has been having a EA with a girlfriend he had in high school. He wasted no time trying to find someone else. That's fine, I did the 180 after I found out how he had been cheating. I'm in a good place emotionally now and can't wait to get rid of him. He refuses to leave! 

He asked if we could talk last night and he starts crying and admits he has been talking to his ex GF (which I knew) and she had overdosed on pain killers and he went to see her in the hospital. She got out yesterday and when he tried to call her she sounded out of it and couldn't talk. I said go to her house or call the Police. Do whatever you want I don't care.

Today I see an email from her, she is hoping that he gets a divorce and she wanted to be "well" before they are together. She didn't want him to see what a Bipolar addict she is. She thinks my H is this GREAT GUY and he is MESS. He has a sex addiction and will not get help. Do I clue her in to what he is really like? She started taking pills a few years ago because of a sexual harassment suit she had against a Mayor she worked for. Lost her job, can't find a new one. I feel bad for her and hate to see her get her hopes up to find out her "Knight" is a PERVERT!!! He is a good liar, I had no idea what he was up to for years.

Should I tell her or leave it alone?


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Nah, she wouldn't believe you anyway.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would tell her, but I am kinda an a-hole like that. She is obviously co-dependent and obviously just wants someone to love her and take care of her.

Even if she doesn't believe you, you would at least be putting that bug in her ear, so she could look for the signs.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Leave it. Afterall she has no problem with ha ing a relationship with a married man so She's not going to be interested or convinced by anything you say
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Yep, they're ALL RIGHT! She AIN'T gonna want to hear it, ain't gonna believe it when she DOES hear it, and ain't gonna appreciate you 'looking out' for her (which you're not REALLY doing anyway, are you?)

Be the bigger person and let this go. As my dear old dad (88yo) used to say when we were little and would come tattling about a sibling, "Just mind your OWN business, THAT will keep you PLENTY busy."

Focus on YOURSELF and making yourself healthy, happy, 100% available and ready to take the NEXT step in your life. And concentrate on being a great mom! Years from now, you'll look back and be GLAD you took the high road; your son will need your advice in the future about relationships, make sure your OWN nose is clean and you're someone he will CONTINUE to respect.

...my 2 cents.

^


----------



## Calling All Angels (Jan 3, 2013)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> Yep, they're ALL RIGHT! She AIN'T gonna want to hear it, ain't gonna believe it when she DOES hear it, and ain't gonna appreciate you 'looking out' for her (which you're not REALLY doing anyway, are you?)
> 
> Be the bigger person and let this go. As my dear old dad (88yo) used to say when we were little and would come tattling about a sibling, "Just mind your OWN business, THAT will keep you PLENTY busy."
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calling All Angels (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you all I will take the high road. It is none of my business and me and my kids are what are important!


----------



## doureallycare2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I did tell one of the woman that my husband had an affair with, she happened to be a friend of mine also, new me for years. She knew I was an honest woman her and my husband weren’t of course because they were the ones having an affair. I told her of my husband’s sexual addiction of his locking female members of my family into a room and trying to accost them. I told her of his being in therapy for years and of his more than 8 affairs. She asked him about it and he told her I was lying to try and get her to break up with him (she was married also). She chose to believe him. He eventually broke up with her, I took him back like the dummy I was and now 16 years latter am going through yet another affair with him and finally I’m divorcing him. I’m not saying anything to this woman. She knew he was married, let her find it out on her own.. the hard way.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Calling All Angels said:


> Thank you all I will take the high road. It is none of my business and me and my kids are what are important!


Yey! Glad you are doing this! They are boarding the karma bus together, thank God you got off his bus. Wish them the best, we can all see where they are headed and that they deserve each other. She is not worth saving. She put herself infront of this train. You didn't tell her to, she's not your responsibility, she's over 18. You are in a good emotional place, stay that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

